# Mobile Hotspot Broken .893 Update?



## m1e1w1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im running .893 Ota /w radio and kern. With r3blur3d 2.0 and unthrottled installed.
I checked with sqldb that the check value is 1, but when i turn on mobile hotspot it checks for provisioning. Does not go through and does not enable the feature.

Suggestions?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

I believe you need to change the value to 0.


----------



## hurleyint (Oct 1, 2011)

m1e1w1 said:


> Im running .893 Ota /w radio and kern. With r3blur3d 2.0 and unthrottled installed.
> I checked with sqldb that the check value is 1, but when i turn on mobile hotspot it checks for provisioning. Does not go through and does not enable the feature.
> 
> Suggestions?
> ...


Did you change the value to 0? Mine still works...


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm on the update and it still works. Gotta change it from 1 to 0


----------



## m1e1w1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the value at 0. Still checks / fails.

Anything else to check?

Edit: i did a reboot, hotspot failed again. Checked the values set to 0. Rebooted, hotspot works now. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing changed for me, still working fine.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Problem Fixed.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the hotspot app legally and I still have to check it once and wait for it to say it failed, then reboot. Then it works.


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Is the question still on the table whether they're tracking that? I got scared and unhacked mine back to 1 the other day, even though I don't use it very often. You guys obviously haven't seen anything on your bills...


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Im all for free stuff but I caved and bought the 4g mifi and opted to the 20$ tethering plan as well for the phone.


----------

